
Quotient Types for Programmers - pplonski86
https://www.hedonisticlearning.com/posts/quotient-types-for-programmers.html
======
arthurjj
Nice explanation of quotient types. How do they get used in 'application'
programming though?

~~~
joker3
The discussion at [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23596225/how-can-
quotien...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/23596225/how-can-quotient-
types-help-safely-expose-module-internals) might be relevant. I haven't taken
the time to understand it, though, so no guarantees.

------
BoiledCabbage
Has anyone used the OBJ language family he mentioned at the end as supporting
this? It sounds fascinatingly different.

